# Starter v5.6.2.9



## Phantom (Sep 26, 2013)

http://codestuff.obninsk.ru/products_starter.html

Starter v5.6.2.9 

*Starter is yet another startup manager for Microsoft Windows
* 

As a primary purpose, Starter allows one to view and manage all the programs that are starting automatically whenever operating system is loading. It enumerates all the hidden registry entries, startup folders' items and some of the initialization files, so that the user could choose to temporarily disable selected entries, edit them, create new, or delete them permanently. 

Secondary purpose is to list all the running processes with possibility to view extended process' information (such as used DLLs, memory usage, thread count, priorities etc.), and to terminate selected process (even a Windows NT service, having enough access rights). 

Another one is Windows' services (and drivers) manager with some advanced features. 

Starter is a real Freeware and is not crippled in any way among the similar products. The user interface is pretty simple and has a lot of options that are self-explanatory.


----------

